# What ever happened to ... (insert name here) ?



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'll go first.

*Margo Stuchin*

Why don't we see her shooting anymore? Anyone know? I had the opportunity to work with her briefly during the "stone ages" of the JDT and then we never heard from her again.

Looking over the newly published USArchery records (finally! - Thanks!) she still owns MANY National records, including 7 of the 10 National Outdoor Junior female recurve records (Denise holds the other 3). 

At one time, she was our most promising young female recurve archer.

Anyone know whether we'll see her shooting again?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

What ever happened to Marty Sliwinski? Back in the day an outstanding and unbeatable young archer and friend.


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Limbwalker, as a Texas archer maybe you have some info on this one. Ezra Wheeler. Was perhaps the top non-RA archer in California before he moved back to Texas about a year ago. Hasn't been heard from since.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I think Ezra (nice guy!) is an architect in Texas now, in the Austin area. Almost 2 years ago, he was working on a big project in the Austin area. Perhaps he's been too busy with work to shoot enough to compete. 

Saw him visiting with friends at the Olympic Trials Stage 1 in College Station in Sept 2011, too (but not shooting).


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, Ezra was on fire alright. Easily one of the top "non-RA" shooters. Heck, he was just one of our top shooters period. It wouldn't have surprised me at all to see him go deep into the trials earlier this year had he been able to shoot.

But alas, he suffered the same injury that I had back in 2007 - severe tendonitis in his drawing arm - and had to put the bow down. Darn shame for a darn nice guy. I expect he will be back though. He and I talked a bit at the state indoor early this year. I hope to see him shooting a new SKY bow soon 

John


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

How about Kate Anderson and Karen Scavotto? Kate was national collegiate champ IIRC, and Karen has put up big numbers before. 

Didn't Ezra also have another injury, or is it only the elbow tendinitis? Regardless he's a good shooter and a very coolas guy. 

As far as Margo, I knew she was shooting for Columbia University, but I believe she's been graduated for 2-3 years easy now.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Going back/way back,,

We still hear about Darrell Pace, Rick McKinney, Butch Johnson, Terry Ragsdale,, Anyone know what ever happened to Jay Barrs.

The other one I've always wondered about is Eric Hall, I heard he opened a shop in AZ somewhere but that's about the last I heard of him..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I ran into Eric Hall at the ATA show in Indy back in '05. I believe he was importing archery equip. with the "AIM" brand. I'm sure Teresa I. would know what he's up to nowdays.

Jay shot in the 2004 NFAA Indoor Nationals, and at the 2004 Oly. trials. Not sure how serious he was about it, but I'll never forget that 2004 Indoor Nationals because it was my first national event, and there I was staring face-to-face with a former Olympic Gold Medalist on the Saturday line. It was one of those "are you kidding me?" moments. But he's a cool guy and easy to shoot with. I had the honor of shooting a match against Jay in the 2004 Gold Cup tournament that went down to a one arrow shoot-off (which I was fortunate to win by a tiny margin). Jay was very gracious, congratulated me, and packed up his gear. The '04 trials was the last time I saw him, but then I don't go to many events either. I'm sure he's still "pushing drugs" as he liked to say (pharmaceutical rep.) and playing golf. 

Not sure what Kate is up to these days, but Olympian (let's not forget that) K. Scavotto was on the Grand Prix team that I traveled with to Turkey in 2007 and at the time was training very seriously at the OTC along with Lindsay Pian. Not sure if she still shoots though. 

John


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey on the Jay Barrs question, I saw a video interview of him talking about coaching Jay Lyon out of Winnipeg this past spring. Jay Lyon I think is #2 in Canada after Crispin. But Jay Barrs and Jay Lyon live close across the N Dakota Manitoba border so they hooked up for coaching/training, they are both lefties. 

On the where are they now question...I did this on the Cdn forum a few years back...anyway I was asking about the where abouts of 7 people...found out 2 had died including a dear friend who I was best man at his wedding, so you never know what info you will find out.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> I ran into Eric Hall at the ATA show in Indy back in '05. I believe he was importing archery equip. with the "AIM" brand. I'm sure Teresa I. would know what he's up to nowdays.
> 
> Jay shot in the 2004 NFAA Indoor Nationals, and at the 2004 Oly. trials. Not sure how serious he was about it, but I'll never forget that 2004 Indoor Nationals because it was my first national event, and there I was staring face-to-face with a former Olympic Gold Medalist on the Saturday line. It was one of those "are you kidding me?" moments. But he's a cool guy and easy to shoot with. I had the honor of shooting a match against Jay in the 2004 Gold Cup tournament that went down to a one arrow shoot-off (which I was fortunate to win by a tiny margin). Jay was very gracious, congratulated me, and packed up his gear. The '04 trials was the last time I saw him, but then I don't go to many events either. I'm sure he's still "pushing drugs" as he liked to say (pharmaceutical rep.) and playing golf.


I knew about AIM way back, also labeled as Bullseye bows. I don't think they are still being imported however. I suspect it was a hard thing to compete with all the big distributors. Ragim and PSE seem to be the big players in the "wood riser/entry level" bows these days. I still have several of the AIM bows around. They are still being shot by our club members. You mention that "are you kidding me" moment when you get to shoot next to someone, Eric was one of the people I met in Vegas during my first tournament there. It was during the pre-flights ranking rounds and I shot about 6 lanes over from him. Very cool  I Also met Jay at some tournament that I can't recall. It was not a national or special event, but there he was, shooting next to several "regular folk" having a great time talking to the people around him like it was just another day. Funny how a lot of the best athletes, especially the ones that do so well but are not always in the lime light, turn out to be some of the most mellow and down to earth people. 

Thanks for the update...


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> Jay Barrs and Jay Lyon live close across the N Dakota Manitoba border so they hooked up for coaching/training


Ha ha. I've always thought Salt Lake City was a little out of the way, but it's hardly in North Dakota. I shoot with Jay (Barrs, not Lyon) and his wife Janet several nights a week.

Someone asked about Kate Anderson, I had the pleasure of seeing her in London where she is living very happily while preparing to take over the world after she completes her studies at Cambridge.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I shot with Karen Scavotto at the 2009 National Indoor in Conyers, GA....

What was interesting is that she would walk to the line, but not shoot for the first minute....just stood there! I asked her why, and she said it was to increase the pressure on herself to make it more like a big tournament....amazing to watch and very nice to speak with....

SB


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Eric was one of the people I met in Vegas during my first tournament there. It was during the pre-flights ranking rounds and I shot about 6 lanes over from him. Very cool


Yea, that's cool. But my "are you KIDDING ME?" moment was because I'm a righty, Jay is a Lefty, and he was staring me right in the face about 18" away for 2 hours. LOL! 

Welcome to the "big leagues" I guess, right?!? ha, ha.

Again, very nice guy. 

And I have to chuckle to think of anyone describing Jay as mellow and down to earth. Sure is today, but it sure wasn't his reputation in the 80's ha, ha. Funny how we tend to mellow with age.

John


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtDmm2Sp90w

Het George, this is the Jay Barrs interview on youtube, maybe I remembered more than what was said ... but listen around the 1:15 to 1:30
cheers


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Again, very nice guy.
> 
> And I have to chuckle to think of anyone describing Jay as mellow and down to earth. Sure is today, but it sure wasn't his reputation in the 80's ha, ha. Funny how we tend to mellow with age.
> 
> John


Great memories John.

Yes Jay's rep preceeded him even back then.

Guess because the event I saw him at wasn't an obligation or National event, he was just being "Jay" that's probably why it sticks in my mind.. "Didn't match his rep.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

cc46 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtDmm2Sp90w
> 
> Het George, this is the Jay Barrs interview on youtube, maybe I remembered more than what was said ... but listen around the 1:15 to 1:30
> cheers


Well, you might be surprised by exactly who conducted that interview. Nevertheless, Jay does live a few miles from me. And I don't live near North Dakota or Canada for that matter


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Was it you George?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Looking over the newly published USArchery records (finally! - Thanks!)


Huh? I'm seeing the same ones that have been there since way back when. I know Miranda has SEVERAL records in that aren't on there.....including several from the Pan Am games (one tied the JR world record)


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Huntmaster said:


> Huh? I'm seeing the same ones that have been there since way back when. I know Miranda has SEVERAL records in that aren't on there.....including several from the Pan Am games (one tied the JR world record)


Agreed. I still see the old stuff. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Newly published. Not necessarily newly updated.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Anyone know what ever happened to Scott Kertson? I recall that he made the 1980 Olympic Team, but that was the same year that the US boycotted the Olympics.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Looking over the newly published USArchery records (finally! - Thanks!)


I can't seem to find the newly posted records. Can you post the link.

Gary


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Try this:

http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/

Looks like they took (some of) what Ron C worked so hard on for so long, and tweaked it a bit for the USArchery site.

John


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/
> 
> ...


All the dates show 2011 and 2010 last updated. Matt's JOAD records from 2010 still have not posted.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

gairsz said:


> All the dates show 2011 and 2010 last updated. Matt's JOAD records from 2010 still have not posted.


Don't tell me, tell USArchery...  ha, ha.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Don't tell me, tell USArchery...  ha, ha.


The recordkeeping at USArchery is....scary at best.

We still don't have a coach locator function, which should be extremely simple to implement. I also recently requested a list of all coaches in the state of TX and the list (after over a month and multiple e-mails) is fraught with errors and duplicates. The data management is just plain scary.

I've even offered in the past to help them with it, free of charge, just because I want it to be done correctly.

*sigh*
Andrew


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I've even offered in the past to help them with it, free of charge, just because I want it to be done correctly.


Join the club. 

I work with volunteers all the time, and accepting volunteer help is never without some cost in either time or money, or both, but last time I checked, USArchery, or the good 'ol NAA is OUR organization. So if qualified members offer to help do some of the work of the organization, the should not be routinely dismissed the way they have been for years now.

Again, this is OUR organization. I know some who don't wake up in the morning with that understanding...

John


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

other people we lost track of

1) Junior Sizemore-won the (then it was called FITA Competitive-now its junior) NTC in 1999. Great kid, good archer-I heard he had to take over his dad's business

2) Leah Clawson-super sweet young lady who made the 2001 won team after her family made some substantial sacrifices IIRC. Sadly the jihadist nightmare of 9-11 prevented our team from going to China and that was pretty much the last I recall of Leah's archery career

3) Dane Peterson-8 or 9 years ago I believe this young man broke 2600 at Nationals. Another really good polite young man. I recall his father bought a sure loc from my wife's shop at the 2002 JOAD Nationals or the 2001 regional (same place)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, I remember Dane. IIRC, he was shooting "BEST" before anyone ever heard of it. 

Corey McCormick is another. What a talent. I faced him in the quarters at the 2004 TX Shootout, and he beat me on his way to a top 3 finish there. I think he was only 18 at the time.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

This is a favorite "where are they now" for me. And is a good example of diverse futures.
http://www.azjoad.com/2004azjoad/2004_junior_world_championship.htm
One found football, one is a nurse, one found a new school and new friends, one is in state emergency management, one we have lost touch with, and one is an Olympic medalist.
One of the AZ 2002 Junior world team members is in the army and another is a chemical engineer and mom to be.
A wise person told me that parents day dream of there archer becoming a world champion, but what they seek and find most valuable from youth sports is character development and a positive life experience. Seems like it works.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Pretty cool Bob. Tell Lindsay I said hello.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Argee. Very cool Bob.
Watching young teens grow to young adults is rewarding. And there is great value to them later in life by following the competitive archery track. Keep your scores up and you will see the world, and along the way learn about the world, how to navigate an airport, fend for yourself in a land of many languages. And learn the cultures around you, fit in, and it may give you a hedge up in life for business or career later, in the least you will have personal experience about the world.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Jim C said:


> other people we lost track of
> 
> 1) Junior Sizemore-won the (then it was called FITA Competitive-now its junior) NTC in 1999. Great kid, good archer-I heard he had to take over his dad's business
> 
> ...


Dane is still in Illinois and is a heavy equipment operator. He still uses the bow but for bow hunting and still enjoys the outdoors. I am friends with him on Facebook as he and my son, Kevin (an engineer working in Romania), are good friends and were world team roommates.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

cc46 said:


> Argee. Very cool Bob.
> Watching young teens grow to young adults is rewarding. And there is great value to them later in life by following the competitive archery track. Keep your scores up and you will see the world, and along the way learn about the world, how to navigate an airport, fend for yourself in a land of many languages. And learn the cultures around you, fit in, and it may give you a hedge up in life for business or career later, in the least you will have personal experience about the world.


This is so true as my world traveler son working in Europe will attest to. It all started after making a world team in 2002.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom, I'm sorry to say there's more to "seeing the world" than just shooting great scores. 

If it were that simple, I probably would have been on the last 4 or 5 world field teams.

Self funded trips don't fund themselves...


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Tom, I'm sorry to say there's more to "seeing the world" than just shooting great scores.
> 
> If it were that simple, I probably would have been on the last 4 or 5 world field teams.
> 
> Self funded trips don't fund themselves...


Having helped five earn their way (score wise and financially) to shoot in the world field championships in France this summer, it will be interesting to see what that experience for them ultimately means.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No question it will mean a great deal to them Tom. They're fortunate to have you as their dad and coach.

But there's no telling how many kids would have earned spots for international teams, but didn't try out because they were self-funded. We'll never know.

John


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> No question it will mean a great deal to them Tom. They're fortunate to have you as their dad and coach.
> 
> But there's no telling how many kids would have earned spots for international teams, but didn't try out because they were self-funded. We'll never know.
> 
> John


You are right that we will never know. But, I will say that the Texas community responded well to these kids making the team and generously donated towards their trip and lessened the burden to the families. We discussed this well in advance of the trials so the kids and their families knew they were going to have to work hard AFTER they made the team to raise the funds. We are in agreement that is a damn shame that folks representing their country for USA Archery have to borrow from the college fund to go. And, I am aware that by groups like ours that can successfully raise funds for these kids to go only creates a moral hazard that encourages USA Archery not to fund these teams. But, I can only do so much.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Tom, you do more than your share.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

TomB said:


> is a damn shame that folks representing their country for USA Archery have to borrow from the college fund to go.



In many other countries the ONLY way to make a team is to be a full time member of the national program and possess a track record of delivering results. On the other hand, archery can be an actual career in those countries. Shooting, followed by making a good living coaching at the university, national or provincial/prefectural level. 

At any rate, thanks to the generosity of donors, one in particular, USAA can send a lot more people on someone else's dime than they used to.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> In many other countries the ONLY way to make a team is to be a full time member of the national program and possess a track record of delivering results. On the other hand, archery can be an actual career in those countries. Shooting, followed by making a good living coaching at the university, national or provincial/prefectural level.
> 
> At any rate, thanks to the generosity of donors, one in particular, USAA can send a lot more people on someone else's dime than they used to.


No doubt George. It is much better now than it was say in the dark ages of 2002 when almost everything other than the Olympics was self funded. I am grateful everyday for the generosity of the ESDF.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> At any rate, thanks to the generosity of donors, one in particular, USAA can send a lot more people on someone else's dime than they used to.


Good point George, and yes, things have gotten better thanks to donors like EDSF. 

It's a shame this equipment and travel-dependant sport can be so financially restrictive for so many, but those are tough obstacles to overcome in our sport. We need good gear and we have to travel to find good competition. I'm sure a lot of niche sports are that way. Like JimC always points out, we're not spending as much as some. Esp. since we get to "reuse" our ammo!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I wonder how the attrition rate in archery compares to other sports. We lose so much talent in the 18-20 year old range...

I would think it's actually better than most, since archery is a sport where one can be competitive for 25+ years as opposed to many other sports.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Attrition rate in other sports? good question, sounds like the premise for a thesis. But I'll bet it's high as well. And for cost, equipment travel etc...well, I've watched families borrow on their assets, 2nd mortgaging their houses to keep their kids in hockey and figure skating. Assume it happens with baseball, football etc too. But there is something unique with archery, it's a global crowd quickly, and if you want or need the experience that way it's useful. But hockey, baseball football have higher $$$ rewards if you make it.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninterest/article1265101.ece

Article mentioning John Williams


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting!



> Williams also has coached Olympians, including this year's Silver medalist in men's archery, Florida resident Jake Kaminski.


Especially that line. I didn't know that at all.


----------

